# Shingle Pattern



## gilberte (Sep 3, 2005)

The roofer we hired to put a new roof on our house started shingling yesterday and I noticed something odd. He started at one end of the roof with a whole shingle and went all the way across. Then he cut about 1/6 off the first, next row shingle and went all the way across. Third row started with a whole shingle and this pattern was repeated.

I always thought the pattern went: whole shingle, whole minus 1/6, whole minus 1/3, whole minus 1/2. Is this pattern being used by the roofer acceptable or just wrong and may cause me problems in the future?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I would say it's acceptable. It would be a HUGE pain in the A$$ installing that way, but that's his problem. Normally, with archis, it's pretty much like you said. Whole, minus 1/6, minus (about)1/3, minus (about)1/2, until you have about a foot wide piece at the top. Then you walk ALL of this over at one time. It's the recommended method on most shingle wrappers (every wrapper...which maybe he should look at instead of just ripping open and tossing off the roof), but again, I wouldn't think YOU (or your home) would have any problem with it. His boss is another matter  , because I would have a BIG problem with it.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

As long as you're not paying him by the hour...and everything jp said.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. No, not paying by the hour, I just hope he gets it done before Christmas. 

I do have one more question though. The past couple days have been pretty warm here and the new shingles appear to have quite a lot of material gouged out from his walking around on them. Is this normal or should he be doing something different?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Tell him about it. When it gets hot enough to start scarring the shingles, we usually quit until evening or another day.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

I do not like that pattern. That leaves seams very close together and straight inline. That is almost like one large seam from top to bottom, but with small breakups. 

Again, the running around and not installing several courses in one area, and the fact that he is gouging the shingles, tells me he is not an experienced roofer anyway. I would express your concerns to him. Take him over to one of the bundles of shingles. It will show you right on the wrapper not only the pattern, but might even say something like "No pattern - No warranty". 

Did he snap any chalk lines on the roof? When I install shingles, I measure to the peak at both ends, then snap some lines as guides. Then, when I'm about 2/3 up the roof, I retake measurements and if they need some adjusting, I can easily gain several inches without it being obvious. I hate seeing a roof that has caps on the peak and the shingles under it look diagonal because on one end you almost can't see them, and on the other end, half the shingle is exposed!

I'm writing another article on roofing here but I'm not yet up to the layout phase. Still, check it out.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

If it's hot enough to smear the shingles, he shouldn't be on them. The granules protect the tar from the UV, without it they will crack in well under the warranty time. This guy sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## mjswindows (Aug 31, 2005)

*shingle pattern*

Gilbert your roofer is doing a zipper application. The right way to roof is a 
pyramid roof.


----------

